# Off To Germany



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Off to germany tomorrow for 10 days, just got to work until lunchtime tomorrow and then we hit the road, traveling down the Rhine first Via Boppard and Bacharach and then on to the black forrest. Hope to post some pics on our return. Look forward to getting back to the weekend meets on our return....busy life this motorhoming......... 


Regards 

Harold


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no comment you lucky ................

Have a good time y'all

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Don't go and leave us Harold    
Seriously we hope that you and Susan have a fabulous time over there and we wish you both a safe journey and speedy return :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith & Sharon


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harold

Enjoy your trip, hope the weather is as good as it was for us last week. Here's a shot of the Church in Boppard taken last Wednesday to whet your appetite.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have a great trip Harold and Sue, safe journey and fingers crossed for some nice weather, just the two of you this time? Take care..


Mandy and Dave


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We are thinking of doing a trip to the Black Forrest this year, how did it go Harold? Has any one else done it, we have never been to Germany and would appreciate any tips.

Ralph & Dot


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ralph,

We love Germany and have been to the Black Forest several times and we're also toying with another short visit in February.

Let me know any more specific questions you may have and I'll try to help.

If you haven't already then I'd recommend a read of Boffs guide to stellplatze for starters.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz

Theres also quite a few stoppovers for the region in the >campsite database< as well.

pete


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Safe trip Harold and Sue... I wait for your report and photo's with interest... we'd like to go to Germany in the future.


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Visited the Black Forrest in October,what a stunning place.Lake Titisee was a real eye opener, if you like walking or mountain biking. Can't wait to get back there for more later in the year. Have a nice trip.
Jeff"LOOK"


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bon Voyaaageeee Harold & Sue...have a wonderful time!

Oh, and German beer isn't fattening like English beer is :wink: :wink: :lol: 

Cheers ccasion5: 

Linda


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi guys and gals

check out the date of the first post please


stew


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Durrrrrrrrrrr  

Pour me another glass of Zinfandel :roll:


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Always read the small print. Dohhhhh


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Pour me another glass of Zinfandel :roll:


Can I assume that Zinfandel is non fattening too then Linda :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------

